# Moving to Auckland, good move or not? would really appreciate some advice.



## karan.shah (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi All

So a quick background about me, i have lived in Sydney Australia for about 8 years, when i was there, coffee became my life in a way, i was very involved to the point where i started roasting coffee.

Then i decided to come back to Mumbai due to some personal reasons, now i was thinking of going to Auckland to study and complete my Masters in Accounting, but my heart is in hospitality.

The question i had was if Auckland is a good place for coffee/coffee roasting/cafes.
As my interest lies in both fields be in accounting or coffee, Iv yet not made my heart up as to what i would like to do in the future but i would like to know some ground reality on both fields. Keep my options open and work hard in both fronts.

Would really appreciate some guidance here.

Cheers
Karan


----------



## mmdNZ (Nov 24, 2015)

Odd post.

NZ is famous for making some of the best coffee in the world (not manufacture, just the end product). There's a LOT of coffee drinkers, and a LOT of cafes and coffee shops. You'll be 1 of many. I'm not sure if that means a good thing or not. Try and find an unexplored angle to it and you could make a lot of money. Usually stuff like a coffee shop goes hand in hand with some artisan food, or an arty themed/styled place.

As an example I recall reading recently that some Auckland coffee shop started selling $3 coffee - a lot cheaper than any other coffee shops. This was enough to spark an article in the NZ Herald, local newspaper, so probably has given their business a helluva boost. So like I said, find an angle and you can probably make something iconic out of it.

Accounting - just like any other degree in any other country. We have the NZICA (google it), become a CA member with them so you can practice, etc etc.


----------



## karan.shah (Nov 29, 2015)

mmdNZ said:


> Odd post.
> 
> NZ is famous for making some of the best coffee in the world (not manufacture, just the end product). There's a LOT of coffee drinkers, and a LOT of cafes and coffee shops. You'll be 1 of many. I'm not sure if that means a good thing or not. Try and find an unexplored angle to it and you could make a lot of money. Usually stuff like a coffee shop goes hand in hand with some artisan food, or an arty themed/styled place.
> 
> ...


Hi Thank you for your reply.

Well i was mostly concerned about the job market in Auckland, i have read some mixed articles about the job situation. With coffee i have developed and fabricated my own roaster, the method is very unique, hope that helps.


----------

